# Recommendation for mid-Chessy charter co.



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope to be joining some friends on a weekend cruise that we have been doing for a few years now. My friends boat is only 32' so we are looking into chartering another sailboat in the <= 30' range so we might accommodate up to 8 people in total.
Does anyone have any experience with the South River outfit? Sailboat and Power boat rentals and charters in Annapolis, Maryland - Chesapeake Bay

Any experience with this one in Annapolis? Annapolis Bay Charters :: Charters

Other recommendations in the mid-Chessy area east or western shore?

We are looking for cheaper (and likely older) boats that are still functional (NO: A/C, power windlass, power winches etc.).

Thanks.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

check the group which charters in Haven Habor Marina in Rock Hall. They ahve a good reputation

Haven Charters - Bareboat sailboat charters on the Chesapeake Bay, within easy sailing distance of Annapolis, Baltimore, Oxford, St. Michaels. Caribbean BVI's sailing vacation yacht charters with captain and crew or join our flotilla and follow the l

The have older pearsons and such.

Dave


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

My take on Annapolis Bay Charters - good people, they work hard and they have a range of older boats as you indicated you are interested in. The bad is that they do not screen their charterers very thoroughly. As a result, the boats are used by inexperienced people, and can be abused. So a number of little things may not be pristine when you get the boat, or may have been quick-repaired and not quite right.


----------



## isaksp00 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have used Haven Charters in the past - when under different ownership. A bit less expensive than others at that time, and somewhat older boats, but generally decent. It is in a pretty good location on Swan Creek. You do have to sail (or motor) from the mouth of Swan Creek a good ways due south before you can cut west into the Bay, due to a shallow shoal. That is not an impediment if you are heading toward Annapolis or St Michaels.


----------

